# clarity



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

since my views on hypno and CBT have apparently ben discussed backchannel, I'm feeling the need to make a statement here.1. As an IBS sufferer I would recommend Mike's CDs to anyone to try.2. As a psychologist I can say that research has supported both CBT and Hypnosis as viable treatment options. The argument about which is best for who is not really appropriate in this forum. I have listened to Mike's tapes and discussed them with him by email and would recommend them highly to my patients who want to try them and to physicians I work with as long as I could be sure the patient didn't think that the CD's would solve all their peoblems.I think for the most part that other psychologists would agree with these statements.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, since you collect disability for IBS, are you allowed to practice and collect disability by law? Just wondering?" highly to my patients who want to try them and to physicians I work with"


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

There are rules that say I can earn up to a certain amount and being disabled does not mean i am no longer a psychologist. i have clarified this issue with APA, the licensing board here, and my patients. I think there is some recent federal legislation on discrimination against the disabled and having IBS doesn't impair my ability to think even if there is research that shows I might engage in finger poining and unfocussed anger. My kids made me a sign to this effect awhile back and my patient think it's funny. We aren't living in the middle ages any longer.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

BTW, I should add that if appropriate I might give patients a tape I made for them or suggest they look into the tapes that are available from Melissa, Susan, and the St. Louis people as I'm pretty sure there has not been any research comparing hypnotic methods. Mike's research and Dr. P's both measure the efficacy of their methods and are not comparative, although as i understand it Dr. P might be trying to do this.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, since I have been stewing over your comment for awhile and I don't like dealing with these things through backchannel gossip, I'm hoping you can clarify your intent in you comment on my opinions.1. Are you suggesting that my opinion on hypnosis in IBS treatment shouldn't count? If so, I take that as an insult to all of us who have IBS.2. Or are you suggesting I should cover my bases with officials. My finances at this point are a matter of public record pretty much so I don't think you need to be concerned.I'm also concerned about what thoughts might be put in others' minds so I decided to ask people I trust but then decided I would be interested in comments from others who might have seen the question and wondered what your intention was.Chris, BTW, told me he thought your intentions were to help me, but I'd be interested in what you meant and what others thought about it as if your comments weren't understood clearly it could be taken by some as a suggestion that I shouldn't be practicing because I have IBS.Bada


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Bada, I think it may be a point of confusion for people. I'm glad you clarified that you can be on disability and earn a certain amount of money. I didn't know that. I don't know what Eric's intentions were in posting that, but I can see how it would be easy for you to assume a negative context given your past interactions with each other. Sometimes the best thing to do is assume that the context was neutral and just move on.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think you're right, GailSusan. it doesn't look like eric is going to clarify his intentions here. It's probably best for me if I resign from the forum. Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,Your comments and advice are always welcomed. I'd think twice about resigning from the forum. Remember what Carl Jung once said, " to confront a man with his own shadow, is to show him his light".Stay with us, BadaChris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think it's more than his just refusing to explain here. There is a history of diagnosing me as angry, depressed, suffering from alzeimers, and a number of thing in addition to IBS which goes back as far as I can see to a time when I didn't agree with him 100%. Ieven made a joking question on a thread on another forum which he said was evidence that I dom't know IBS even though I've had it as long as he has. I'm also pretty sure he's been gossiping by email (or courier) about me to others. it's pretty cclear this is agravating my IBS and I don't need it. I've only been staying as I think the same thing might happen to other dissenters.For example, Mark appears to be very cautious about posting in the forum these days and we never got an explanation about why his thread was pulled.But this is getting somewhat away fro the issue here which is I would like an explanation of what eric maent. I know internet communciations are not always clear and I don't want to continue understanding theworst acenarioBada


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Bada, Please just keep going. If there is a true attack from Eric, I'll be the first to jump in and defend you. Right now there is nothing to defend you against. Don't read too much into Eric's comment. The past is the past. Let it go and let's go forward. Eric has his own BB now and his attentions are probably focused there.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

For evryone's information I just got inm the mail what's called a Ticket to Work" which they apparently send to all disability recipiants which outlines a program for continuing work and maybe return to full-time employment when I regain my health. Actually my decision I think depends on whether or not my remaining is beneficail to others here.Bada


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

stay. I find your perspective helpful. I'm also inclined to think like Gail that eric didn't mean anything. the fact that he hasn't responded doesn't mean anything perhaps. it could jsut be that he is outside enjoying the great weather we're having out here (we have to store up for the winter







)nancy


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree with everyone here, Tom.... I think you should stay. I believe that discussions should be allowed about any topic and that people deserve to know about all possibilities.I don't think Eric intended anything negative. I think he brought up a point others might be wondering about and posted for clarification perhaps?Besides... With rare exception, you've always been kind to me and.....I'd miss your "rogue humor"....







Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks for the responses, but this is not really a popularity contest. eric doesn't appear to want to clarify so I'm still curious even though I have calmed down. Kind of strange for an English major not to realize that words on the internet and in emails can be open to different interpretations? There are other issues involved here. One of them is that my presence seems to bring out attacks on psychology which I don't feel are helpful to readers. Nor do I think arguments among experts are helpful. On the other hand, i continue to be interested in what IBS sufferers think psychologists should know. I also think a psychological perspective on things can be helpful to some. I also don't think one 'expert' pespective is the answer for all. I also have noticed Dr. Bolen has not been posting here much recently and suspect that part of the reason is that lately there has been a 'prescriptive' tone in the forum and that it is ethically problematic for a profssional. We like to suggest things to people rather than prescribe. (and bonniei, I am aware that you're tired of that but that's the way it is). I think I've said this before, but I'll say it again. I'd much rather be a poet here, but if I feel the need to become an expert I will. This really should be a forum for IBS sufferers run by IBS sufferers.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The question was a legitimate question.however, since you brought up these other issues lets clairify them together! *Please post where I diagnosed you with anything?* I do believe however I can and its within my rights to ask you do you suffer from the above and for a truthful answer on your part?"There is a history of diagnosing me as angry, depressed, suffering from alzeimers, and a number of thing in addition to IBS "So are you suffering from depression and do you have an anger problem and do you suffer from alzeimers?I am sorry to hear if you do suffer from these things for sure, but they are relevant to the issues here.Please post where I am aganist phycology or talking about it, since it was my minor in college and I am very interested in it, especially the physiological aspects of it pertaining to IBS? I think you may be confusing I don't want to talk to you about it, because its always ends with an arguement with you.Also are you saying your an expert on IBS here?Are you also saying one minute your here and saying you are just a sufferer and the next an expert if you have to be? You either are or you aren't. I don't see any other experts doing this on the forum here?I believe and its my opinion, although I also believe many would agree with me. It is a problem when someone claims or implies to be an expert in regards to IBS and has been on this bb for over two years at least and reading all the IBS information and makes statements like this and this is just one of many recent examples."I'm not an expert so I don't have the answers but this is the type of research they are doing on opiod receptor agonists and *visceral sensitivity which I think is another name for the leaky gut syndrome * and naltrexone may modulate the opoid receprtor agonists. I know this is frustrating but they don't know the answers yet.tom http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=034024 I would like to know how do you confuse pain in the nerves in the gut viceral hypersensitivity with leaky gut as the same thing without putting in the time to study these issues in depth and the defintions of these words? *So I have the right for clairties sake to ask you and want to know on this thread right here where I have ever stated I am agaisnt phycology and where I have ever diagnosed you with anything, because I believe you are very confused here on these issues. And if you want to continue to post I am doing this in a public forum then you need to back it up and show all of us now!!!* If you view this as some sort of attack, well that is your choice, but actually I am just defending myself from your constant attacks on me and all your back channel emails to LOTS of people and from your misleading posts about me and what I believe and do in regards to the bb's.I personally sure would like to get back to the focus of actually helping people with IBS on this forum the way it used to be without the problems in people attacking each other and bringing their anger into this forum, which is the way it use to be before certain individuals decided to do this, which is one reason I believe the forum has declined badly.Its also a waste of my time and your time and efforts to bicker constantly and ruins the intent and purpose of the forum. I also believe that as a professional one should not engage in these behaviors to begin with.I also know Jeff had asked you to leave the bb completely after the last episode and that was the last I heard on it, has he changed his position?Lets calirify these issues and move on, because either you need to move on or I will and its helping no one.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

All I asked for was clarification of your intention in the staement you made. I think one sign of maturity is accepting responsibility for one's actions. I don't take on the irresponsibility of being an expert or speaking as an expert except in areas where I have credentials. Sometimes I speak as a sufferer and I think it's appropriate for members of this forum to speak as sufferers as that is who the forum is for. We all have limitations but to use these limitations as the basis for an attack is what's called blaming the victim. I didn't put the words in your mouth that you posted publically and I sent to concerned parties. You have a history o inappropriate personal attacks and I don't think it best for readers of the forum to continue to be subject to your tirades and inappropriately have messages deleted. My agreement with jeff was that I would try not to disagree with you and send you on another tirade but it's hard to do when you continue your personal attacks both on the bb and through backchannel gossip.I assume this response will disappear so I'll end here.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I do admit I said that about leaky gut as a joke.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

When i first came to this forum my recollection is that i was critisized for saying the CDs hadn't helped and I felt as a patient that you were blaming me like doctors and pretend doctors tend to do. I've even talkd with you on the phone about this and you'v never acknowledged any responsibility. Even real doctors admit they are not perfect.I have several times tried to explain there is a world of difference between reading about a subject and becoming and expert and dealing with people as an expert but you just do't seem to get it.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Thank you gentlemen,Next subject, PLEASE.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right let's move onBada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No were not moving on yet."All I asked for was clarification of your intention in the staement you made"Then you when on to post more, I didn't bring it all up you did so lets clarify it all now and get it over with for the very last time.Tom, tell me where I diagnosed you and tell me where I said I was agaisnt phycology!!!! Because you make things up and then believe they are true!!!That was not a joke on leaky gut, read the thread again, you certainly didn't even come close to that as a joke on there. Also how many more do you want me to go find, because there are lots of them. I can find them for sure, so are you always joking here?I also want you to answer the other questions then we can move on, because this is like the fifth or six time you continue to do this!!!!Lets get it straight now and for good. You started the thread and started the ones in the main discussion forum and many others, not me.I also never blamed you for anything in regards to treatments, post that also, you cannot back up any of these statements period, if you believe them to be true post them they are all on record here on the bb archives!I will be waiting and don't try now to move on or away from these answers, if you accuse me of all this show me and all the others. NOWSo all I am asking is for you to clarify the statements you are making!Answer the questions!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

okay, if you insist but let's take it one at a time.1. You have consistently told me on the bb and others back channel that I am depressed, angry, have alzheimers, am paranoid, confused, have IBS, have diverticulosis, and a number of other things.Is it true that you have said these things? Were you diagnosies based on anything else but what you picked up from the internet?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

2. against psychology. there are numerous times when you have suggested to people that their problems were all attributable to ibs and discouraged them from seeking treatment that might help. I am not saying that many or most of there problems came from IBS. You don't seem to understand IBS or psychology but you tell people what to do.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

3. It was obviously not a very good joke as it apparently went over some heads. I have also said many times I don't post as an expert except on areas where I have credentials. I don't think anybody can claim to be an expert on IBS and I think experts' battles really don't help anyone at all. Jeff has set up 'ask the specialist' forums if people want expert advice. I will stick to being an expert on poetry and defender of psychology.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

4. Yes, you did say that maybe hypnosis didn't work because I didn't try hard enough and I should try again. In this case what maters is how I felt as a patient. if you had any medical backgrund at all you would know that the patient's feelings are what matters is what counts not what the doctor thinks he said. I'm really surprised you should have so much trouble with this one because it comes up all the time. When you said I didn't try had enough I FELT like you were saying it was all in my head. I have seen you do this to others and I have seen you actually chase people off the bb who didn't agree with you. I know the doctor's always right but you carry your doctor chip on your shoulder a little too fragilely to be a real doctor.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

any more questions?Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

"Yo... Pilgrims....... ......Meanwhile, back at the ranch..... "


----------

